# Deer responding to rabbit in distress call?



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

This has happened to me 5 times already, ive been sitting out on our property using the distress call and 4-5 deer come out? a couple times they just stood there and looked at me other times they ran full speed, could this mean that a coyote was heading towards the call? i kept calling and nothing arrived or do the deers instincts tell them that dangers there?
Thanks,
~John M


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

no you probably sound like a very good fawn bleet. try shortening up your cry duration, but do it about the same many times. you probably sound like a baby human crying, almost the same, make it sound like a very hyper baby. fast cries, and vary them to sound at first like something just got a hold of them, make them sound like they are just going nuts. just a tip.
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

forgot to mention to go on VarmintAl's website to hear what the difference is between the two, it is so much easier to explain when you can hear the difference. 
http://www.varmintal.com/coy5-20.htm
xdeano


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

From my experience using rabbit in distress calls to get the deer out of the willows I have to say they are scared.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say they just spooked.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've had several deer respond as well. I don't think you are really doing anything wrong with your calling it's just a deers instinct to protect what they may think is a fawn in distress no matter what time of year.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

In randy andersons "calling all coyotes" he got a doe in while calling.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I've called in many deer over the years,mulies seem especially interested.To the point where it would be worth a try during deer season,I too beleive they think it's a fawn in trouble.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i went calling this evening and i also called in a large doe, it got within 10 yards of me....proving that my new ghillie is AWSOME!!!!! called in a bobcat too he got within about 30 yards for a good min. but eventualy moved on i would have shot but i do not have a fur harvesters licence.....


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

John M said:


> This has happened to me 5 times already, ive been sitting out on our property using the distress call and 4-5 deer come out? a couple times they just stood there and looked at me other times they ran full speed, could this mean that a coyote was heading towards the call? i kept calling and nothing arrived or do the deers instincts tell them that dangers there?
> Thanks,
> ~John M


 when i was calling coyotes with my rabbit in distress call i had 11 mule deer within 25 meters also i had 50 elk coming in with the call...

coyote hunter


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

i've been calling for nearly 35 years, and have called in hundreds of deer. the comment about mulies being more susceptible to being called is true. a few years ago, my son and i were in the bad lands. while sitting up on a ridge, i pulled out my critt'r call and began some of the fawn bleats. after nearly 15 minutes of calling, there were between 30 and 40 mulies as close as a few feet of us. i have also called in many whitetails too. typically, it's the does that respond, however, i have called in quite a few bucks with the call. they will also respond to the electronic calls. and, if you are hunting for a doe, this is a very good way to get them close.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I went out calling tonight and i used my rabbit distress call but i saw two does standing out about 50 yards so i just lengthend my call duration and they came within 15 yards of me


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

* I called in 11 mule deer and about 50 to 100 elk on my land.........

coyote hunter*


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I called in a pizza with a telephone, it took over 30 minutes to get within eating distance.

You guys who get deer to come into a rabbit in distress call do you ever get coyotes to respond?


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Buckseye - As a veteran NodakOutdoors.com-er, I've gotta say your timing on this one was impecable. I'm just reading my way down through the posts and Suprise!! Bustin evryones chops. That was a good laugh. Keep callin those deer fellas.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Buckseye and Bender,
A couple of jokesters. I challenge you to hunt Michigan! Here you will call in deer and be humbled by coyotes guaranteed! If you can ever get off those gimme dogs I'll even put you up.


----------

